
Chrome Web Store – Share Enhancer for SoundCloud - egfx
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/share-enhancer-for-soundc/gelmdamogiijgobmoofjoekkcilnmnkb
======
egfx
Iv'e always wondered why Twitter and Facebook weren't more connected so I
built a chrome extension that connects them through a short link at
[http://2fb.me](http://2fb.me)

This is an enhancement for Sound Cloud which offers up a way to share sound
cloud's more easily between them.

